# Good Nikon Beginner Lens for Shooting Portraits?



## Jmbeebe0722 (Nov 4, 2010)

As the title says, I am looking for a good beginner (fairly cheap) lens for shooting portaits. I would like for it to have AF-S, so it will auto focus on my D3100, but if not I can always learn to manual focus. 

Thanks


----------



## Bram (Nov 4, 2010)

Well there's a variety of options out there I mean theres always the "nifty fifty" 50mm 1.8G which unfortunately will NOT af on your D3100. There are different focal ranges for this lens as well the 35mm 1.8 won't af either, and ofcourse the 50mm 1.4 which is faster but more expensive. I recommend the 50mm 1.8 it's cheap and performs like a tank (read reviews and from what i've heard). However there is a 35mm 1.8 or 1.4 AF-S. Ofcourse it is a little bit more expensive.


----------



## Rosshole (Nov 4, 2010)

define fairly cheap...


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Nov 4, 2010)

Rosshole said:


> define fairly cheap...


 
Took the words right out of my mouth. 

Like the others said, the 50mm 1.8G would be great. Dispite the fact that it doesn't auto focus it's still a magnificent lens. As Mike Tyson would say, "I take my hand off to him" (well it) 

It's never a bad thing to learn to use manual focus.


----------



## dukeboy1977 (Nov 4, 2010)

Buy either the 35mm or 50mm 1.8 lenses, depending on how close you mind getting to your subject. The 35mm is will autofocus, the 50 will not, but both get very good results! I got em both and love mine


----------



## Bram (Nov 4, 2010)

The prices for the lenses I listed above:

50mm 1.8/G you can get for $110.00 brand new
35mm 1.8 af-s is on Vistek for $279.99
50mm 1.4 on amazon is going for $318.00 (used)


I think the choice is pretty easy. Yeah you have to MF but that's no big deal.


----------



## itf (Nov 4, 2010)

the 35mm f/1.8 would af with your d3100, but the 50mm f/1.8 won't. you can get a new 35mm f1.8 for 200 or less. just go on amazon or something. i got mine from bestbuy for 197 tax included. the 50mm f/1.8 won't af on your d3100 but you can get that for probably under 100 dollars.


----------



## el_shorty (Nov 4, 2010)

Just a couple of corrections.
There is no 50 &#402;/1.8G, it's the 50 &#402;/1.8D
the AF-S 35 &#402;/1.8G will AF on the D3100
The only Nikkor 50mm lens that AF with the D3100 is the AF-S 50 &#402;/1.4G


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 4, 2010)

i picked up a 35mm f1.8 af-s a few weeks ago and love it. im glad i made the purchase.


----------



## KmH (Nov 4, 2010)

Bram said:


> ..... theres always the "nifty fifty" 50mm 1.8G [sic] D. There is no f/1.8G which unfortunately will NOT af on your D3100. There are different focal ranges for this lens as well the 35mm 1.8 won't af either Yes the
> AF-S 35 mm f/1.8G *will* AF on the D3100.


Note the above corrections.


----------



## shaunly (Nov 4, 2010)

el_shorty said:


> Just a couple of corrections.
> There is no 50 /1.8G, it's the 50 /1.8D
> the AF-S 35 /1.8G will AF on the D3100
> The only Nikkor 50mm lens that AF with the D3100 is the AF-S 50 /1.4G



beat me to this...


----------



## Vinny (Nov 4, 2010)

What came with your camera ... that would possibly be the cheapest!


----------



## dukeboy1977 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bram said:


> The prices for the lenses I listed above:
> 
> 50mm 1.8/G you can get for $110.00 brand new
> 35mm 1.8 af-s is on Vistek for $279.99
> ...



As far as a 50mm lens goes, Best Buy usually has in stock the 50mm 1.8/D, which I just re-bought...It's my lens of choice now though you need to manually focus it! It cost me $139+tax. I can't remember who bought the 35mm 1.8 AF-S lens that posted in this thread and paid WAAAY too much, but they also could have gone to Best Buy and got one for $199 + tax like I did. lol   SUCKER!    lol  (just kidding man)


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 4, 2010)

dukeboy1977 said:


> I can't remember who bought the 35mm 1.8 AF-S lens that posted in this thread and paid WAAAY too much, but they also could have gone to Best Buy and got one for $199 + tax like I did. lol SUCKER! lol (just kidding man)


 
That's ashame because you could have gotten it from Amazon with free shipping and no tax for $187.75  :lmao:


----------



## dukeboy1977 (Nov 4, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> dukeboy1977 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember who bought the 35mm 1.8 AF-S lens that posted in this thread and paid WAAAY too much, but they also could have gone to Best Buy and got one for $199 + tax like I did. lol SUCKER! lol (just kidding man)
> ...



lol I'm sure I could have, and I would have but I am using my Best Buy credit card which won't work on Amazon. I'd rather build more credit than save a _couple_ of dollars...BUT thanks for the info!


----------



## Blake.Oney (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes the 35mm will af on the camera, but I wouldn't use it for portraits. I would get the 50mm 1.8 and learn to af, or get the 1.4 if you don't wan to learn to af. The 50mm on a crop sensor camera puts you at a pretty good focal length for portraits. The 35mm will make you have to get too close to be able to get good perspective flattening, which is more flattering for the subject to put it simply.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 5, 2010)

AF 85mm f1.8... you'll lose autofocus, but you should be focusing manually with such a shallow dof anyway.


----------

